# [Help] Droid2 bug - Callers cannot hear me & Wifi Not Working



## mrbubs (Nov 21, 2011)

So basically, a friend of mine gave me her Droid 2 to fix. The phone was not transmitting sound during calls, so no one could hear my friend. She tried text-to-speech features, and they all worked, so she determined that the actual microphone is working. Being that I used to flash ROMs for HTC and samsung phones, I thought this would be relatively easy. Ooooooooooooooh boy was I wrong.

I was able to gain root using Do Root Win, since the phone was on Stock 2.2. I tried to install Rom Manager and Rom Toolbox so I could make back-ups and flash ROMs easily, not realizing that the locked bootloader makes that a bit difficult. After rooting the phone, and then soft-bricking the phone by installing the Liberty Rom for 2.3, I performed and SBF, and it was restored. At that time, the phone was ABLE to make calls. and the callers could hear me. I had WIFI network connectivity, but I could not download or upload anything, but this was fixed, as well. So I thought I was on my way. But nope.

After some more issues I had to SBF again, and then I find that the best way to get this phone to a custom ROM was to do the manual OTA update, reboot, root via Pete's Root, and install ROM Manager, ROM Toolbox and Droid Bootstrap via SDcard. I ran the Droid Bootstrap app, flashed the recovery, then flashed the Clockwork Recovery via ROM Manager. Then I downloaded and flashed the Vortex ROM through the ROM Manager interface. That went smoothly, and I am now running Vortex on this Droid 2. However, the WIFI and call issues have not resolved themselves.

I've checked this online, and some people speculated that it could be a hardware issue (a short in the mic), and that users should replace it with Verizon. However, I got calls to work, and people reported that this happened to them once they updated to Froyo 2.2 from 2.1. So my guess is that there's a coding bug or a codec that's interfering with the phone app's functionality. As for the WIFI, when I got to work briefly, it was glorious.

What do you all think? Any developers have an idea as to what this is?


----------



## mrbubs (Nov 21, 2011)

Seriously, I cannot be the only one who has been having this issue.


----------



## joeblow789 (Oct 8, 2011)

You're outta my league on this, but probably the best baseline would be to wipe cache, data, and dalvik via CWM, SBF back to stock, accept the OTA GB update, and activate the phone. Don't restore any backups or apps, and certainly don't restore any app data. Let the phone settle in for several minutes, at least until the media server has indexed the SD card, reboot & let it settle in again. If the mic & wifi don't work after all this on stock GB, I'd say it's hardware related. I'm no dev, this is just what I'd recommend trying.


----------



## mrbubs (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks for the advice, but I've actually done this numerous times. The baseline for fixing bugs and such is great, but something else is happening here. I don't know what's causing the issue, but I have doubts that it's hardware related, mostly due to what the research says, and due to my ability to resurrect those features, albeit momentarily.

Sent from my RubiX ICS v5.0 using RootzWiki


----------

